# 2018 Chevy Cruze Hatchback LT Clutch Sticking



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The slave cylinder/clutch line is plugged up with debris. A common issue with Gen 2 manuals, and the line has been redesigned. This is a powertrain warranty claim.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Dgarrett33 said:


> Has anyone fixed a sticking clutch by having the fluid changed or adding fluid ?


You might fix the problem where the pedal doesn't return to the top of the stroke, but you still have a failing slave cylinder. 

One day in the future you will step on the pedal and it will not actuate the clutch. Better hope you aren't driving in traffic when that happens because it's quite the surprise.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Dgarrett33 said:


> Has anyone fixed a sticking clutch by having the fluid changed or adding fluid ?


Curious how many miles you have on your Cruze and is it a diesel?

Report back if you can. I have a 2016 April build date with no issues as of yet....Seems like out of all the members here, I have the oldest Gen 2 that has not had any issues.
Whether its been helping or not, I have bled the clutch several times through the bleeder with a vacuum while replacing the fluid in the reservoir as it goes down. You would think after almost 6 years it would have failed by now...
Not sure if its helping, but so far so good.
Cheers,

Jason


----------



## jess32992 (Nov 1, 2021)

2013chev.cruze clutch pedal not returning has acable


----------

